# Welder repair parts source?



## Almega (Mar 17, 2013)

I have a MIG welder that I have had for a number of years and there are some plastic parts that I have included in the attached photos that are either cracking or have broken. Especially where the wire feed tube comes into the cabinet. You will notice that there is some duct tape being used to hold some parts in place for now.  Is anyone familiar with this model welder and do you know where I can get the parts to replace the ones that are deteriorating? Any help or direction would be very much appreciated.


----------



## "Mike" (Mar 17, 2013)

Marquette is apparently owned by Lincoln now so you should be able to contact any Lincoln dealer and ask them. The still sell Marquette welders new. Mike.


----------



## OldMachinist (Mar 17, 2013)

Here you go. http://www.weldingandcutting.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=334-635-000

Or here http://www.centurytool.net/334_635_000_Drive_Base_With_Tensioner_p/334-635-000.htm


----------



## Almega (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks, guys!  This is great information and should bring my welder back up to new condition.


----------

